

Show HN: Free do what you want highres images 4 book covers, new uploads weekly - selemir
http://facesofbooks.tumblr.com/

======
selemir
Can obviously use these not just for book covers - illustrations, blogs, web
pages - whatever you like. We give you the option of downloading the originals
or the files already optimised for all the main ebook formats. We'll be adding
all kinds of images, not just photography. New batch every week.

